# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  ISKCON, ИСККОН или всё-таки МОСК?

## Bhishma das

Транслитерированное сокращение ИСККОН давно стало очень популярным, хотя, с точки зрения всех норм русского языка, оно совершенно бессмысленно.
Действительно, что оно означает?

Изредка в современной вайшнавской литературе можно встретить сокращение МОСК - Международное Общество Сознания Кришны.
Просто и понятно!  :smilies: 

Спасибо за внимание.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Транслитерированное сокращение ИСККОН давно стало очень популярным, хотя, с точки зрения всех норм русского языка, оно совершенно бессмысленно.


Насчет "всех норм русского языка" не соглашусь. В русском языке иноязычные аббревиатуры довольно распространены. Вот небольшая справка с "грамоты" о правилах написания таких слов:

"Иностранные аббревиатуры могут быть переданы в русском тексте латиницей (так же, как в языке-источнике) и буквами русского алфавита. Далее – о том, как писать иноязычные аббревиатуры по-русски.
Если аббревиатура читается «по слогам» (как обычное слово),  то она пишется прописными буквами: НАТО (Организация Североатлантического договора), ЮНЕСКО (Организация Объединённых Наций по вопросам образования, науки и культуры), ЦЕРН (Европейский центр ядерных исследований), ФИФА (Международная федерация футбольных ассоциаций), ФИА (Международная автомобильная федерация), ФИДЕ (Международная шахматная федерация).
Если аббревиатура читается по иноязычным названиям букв, то она записывается строчными буквами, при этом используются дефисы: ай-кью. Аббревиатурные собственные наименования начинаются с большой буквы: Би-би-си, Си-эн-эн, Ай-би-эм. 
Иноязычные аббревиатуры могут в русском языке превращаться в самостоятельные нарицательные слова, которые пишутся строчными буквами без дефисов: пиар (от PR – public relations), эйчар (HR – human resources), диджей, виджей, дивиди".



Даже целый словарь есть: Л. А. Баранова. Словарь аббревиатур иноязычного происхождения. М., 2009.

----------


## Bhishma das

А почему тогда не ЮСА (USA, США) или ЮНО (UNO, ООН)?
Как-то непоследовательно получается!
Или просто такое правило со множеством    исключений?  :smilies: 
Подобная практика написания иноязычных сокращений русскими буквами идёт ещё с советских времён, когда отечественные печатные машинки не "знали" латинских букв, как, впрочем, и букву ё!
Кстати, тогда же IBM "переводилось" как ИБМ, а не Ай-би-эм.
Между прочим, не сразу и сообразишь, что сокращение ФИДЕ (F?d?ration Internationale des ?checs) имеет французские корни.

Харе Кришна!

З.Ы. (вместо традиционного P.S.) К сожалению,  французская диакритика не пропечатывается.
З.З.Ы. С точки зрения здравого смысла, любое сокращение должно иметь смысл!

----------


## Bhishma das

Несколько не в тему, но всё же про сокращения.
Часто встречаются сокращения вроде Е.С. (Его Святейшество) или Е.М. (Его Милость).
Неясно, с какой стати здесь употреблены точки?

----------


## vijitatma das

> А почему тогда не ЮСА (USA, США) или ЮНО (UNO, ООН)?
> Как-то непоследовательно получается!
> Или просто такое правило со множеством    исключений?


Нет, здесь не исключения, просто в русском языке есть несколько способов передачи иноязычных аббревиатур. Есть перевод. Есть фонетическая калька. Есть случаи, когда одна и та же аббревиатура передается и тем, и другим способом. Например, UFO - когда требуется передать эту аббревиатуру изолированно, ее переводят: "НЛО". А если она выступает как часть слова, оставляют как есть, например, в слове "уфология".
Это язык. Его правила создаются не в кабинетах, а в живой речи. Поэтому на большинство вопросов "А почему так?", можно смело ответить "Так сложилось". И в данном случае действительно так и есть - выбор того или иного способа передачи иноязычной аббревиатуры определяется традицией.



> Кстати, тогда же IBM "переводилось" как ИБМ, а не Ай-би-эм.


Вот еще один пример, когда иностранная аббревиатура передается фонетически. Никто же не говорит "ЭДМ" ("Электронная деловая машина").

----------


## vijitatma das

> Несколько не в тему, но всё же про сокращения.
> Часто встречаются сокращения вроде Е.С. (Его Святейшество) или Е.М. (Его Милость).
> Неясно, с какой стати здесь употреблены точки?


Общее правило тут, насколько могу судить, такое:
"От буквенных аббревиатур следует отличать условные графические сокращения, которые всегда читаются полностью и сокращаются только на письме. Графические сокращения (кроме стандартных сокращённых обозначений метрических мер) пишутся *с точками на месте сокращения* и в отношении прописных и строчных букв и дефисов следуют полному наименованию".
По тому же принципу пишутся, например, ученые степени типа "к.ф.н." (кандидат философских наук).

----------


## Bhishma das

Спасибо за подробный ответ, Прабхуджи!

А IBM дословно переводится "Международные деловые машины".

Ну, это так, к слову.  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо за подробный ответ, Прабхуджи!
> 
> А IBM дословно переводится "Международные деловые машины".


Да, простите, ошибся. Смешал с "Электронно-вычислительными машинами".

----------


## Bhishma das

> Общее правило тут, насколько могу судить, такое:
> "От буквенных аббревиатур следует отличать условные графические сокращения, которые всегда читаются полностью и сокращаются только на письме. Графические сокращения (кроме стандартных сокращённых обозначений метрических мер) пишутся *с точками на месте сокращения* и в отношении прописных и строчных букв и дефисов следуют полному наименованию".
> По тому же принципу пишутся, например, ученые степени типа "к.ф.н." (кандидат философских наук).


звучит не очень убедительно, потому что точки между прописными буквами используются (только) в инициалах, например, А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.

полагаю, что сокращения вроде Е.С. (Его Святейшество) или Е.М. (Его Милость) попали в русский язык из американского английского, где в последнее время иногда встречаются сокращения H.H. (His Holiness)  и H.G. (His Grace), соответсвенно.

кстати, в американском английском языке есть и такая интересная традиция:
если в некоем неприличном слове поставить точки между его прописными буквами, то такой вариант можно даже напечатать!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

> Общее правило тут, насколько могу судить, такое:
> "От буквенных аббревиатур следует отличать условные графические сокращения, которые всегда читаются полностью и сокращаются только на письме. Графические сокращения (кроме стандартных сокращённых обозначений метрических мер) пишутся *с точками на месте сокращения* и в отношении прописных и строчных букв и дефисов следуют полному наименованию".
> По тому же принципу пишутся, например, ученые степени типа "к.ф.н." (кандидат философских наук).


звучит не очень убедительно, потому что точки между прописными буквами используются (только) в инициалах, например, А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.

полагаю, что сокращения вроде Е.С. (Его Святейшество) или Е.М. (Его Милость) попали в русский язык из американского английского, где в последнее время иногда встречаются сокращения H.H. (His Holiness)  и H.G. (His Grace), соответсвенно.

кстати, в американском английском языке есть и такая интересная традиция:
если в некоем неприличном слове поставить точки между его прописными буквами, то такой вариант можно даже напечатать!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

получилось два раза?
чуднЫ дела Твои, о, Кришна!

----------


## vijitatma das

> звучит не очень убедительно, потому что точки между прописными буквами используются (только) в инициалах


Есть такое правило?

В том правиле, которое привел я, говорится: "пишутся с точками на месте сокращения и *в отношении прописных и строчных букв и дефисов следуют полному наименованию*". То есть мы пишем в "Его Милость" оба слова с большой буквы, поэтому и когда сокращаем, тоже оставляем большие.

----------


## Bhishma das

Дык, мы здесь вроде бы обсуждаем точки между прописными буквами.
А есть ли правило об использовании точек между прописными буквами (только) в инициалах, я не знаю.
Но факты очевидны.
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Намедни спросил у одного известного переводчика, как следует переводить на русский язык английское сокращение ISKCON.
Ничтоже сумнящеся, он очень быстро ответил: МОСК.
Можете сами проверить:
translate.google.ru

----------


## vijitatma das

> Дык, мы здесь вроде бы обсуждаем точки между прописными буквами.
> А есть ли правило об использовании точек между прописными буквами (только) в инициалах, я не знаю.


Нет, такого правила нет. Правило я привел выше. Точки ставятся в графических сокращениях, а большие или маленькие буквы в них (это определяется тем, как пишутся сокращаемые слова в полном виде) - неважно.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Намедни спросил у одного известного переводчика, как следует переводить на русский язык английское сокращение ISKCON.
> Ничтоже сумнящеся, он очень быстро ответил: МОСК.


Рад за вашего переводчика и за гугль-транслейт, но правила русского языка допускают оба варианта. А победит в конце концов узус  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

Простите, забыл сообщить, что это было одно и то же лицо, то бишь, Гугл-переводчик!  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> Точки ставятся в графических сокращениях, а большие или маленькие буквы в них (это определяется тем, как пишутся сокращаемые слова в полном виде) - неважно.


и чем же тогда различаются инициалы от сокращений?

----------


## vijitatma das

> и чем же тогда различаются инициалы от сокращений?


Я думаю, по сути ничем, только инициалы - это все-таки сокращенные имена собственные. А от аббревиатур, конечно, отличаются.

----------

